# AUMB TORONTO AIR FACTOR?



## Kirtaries (30 Jul 2014)

Good day, 

I am currently in the CT process for CEOTP Pilot. I was talking with the flight surgeon yesterday and he said he has sent my file to AUMB Toronto. Does this mean my CT broker can now book me for Air Crew Selection. Or does AUMB actually have to assess the Med Docs and give results back to me before i can be booked for ACS. I have searched and asked multiple people but cant seem to find a cut and dry answer. 

Cheers,


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2014)

Kirtaries said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I am currently in the CT process for CEOTP Pilot. I was talking with the flight surgeon yesterday and he said he has sent my file to AUMB Toronto. Does this mean my CT broker can now book me for Air Crew Selection. Or does AUMB actually have to assess the Med Docs and give results back to me before i can be booked for ACS. I have searched and asked multiple people but cant seem to find a cut and dry answer.
> 
> Cheers,



Suppose you fail your Air Factor on your Medical?   Does that answer your question?


----------



## Kirtaries (30 Jul 2014)

So AUMB has to inform you that you are Air Factor 1 before being sent to ACS. And then if you pass ACS you go for body measurments and more tests and then you may still not be found medically fit for pilot?   :-\


----------



## DAA (30 Jul 2014)

Kirtaries said:
			
		

> So AUMB has to inform you that you are Air Factor 1 before being sent to ACS. And then if you pass ACS you go for body measurments and more tests and then you may still not be found medically fit for pilot?   :-\



I believe they have to assign you an Air Factor of "4" prior to attending ASC.  If you manage to successfully complete the Pilot portion of ASC, then you get to make a personal visit to AUMB for a "hands on" medical and it is that medical that is used for assigning the AF 1.


----------



## Kirtaries (30 Jul 2014)

Thanks DAA, that makes sense. Just trying to figure out timelines so ill know if I can still make selections for the fall or not.


----------

